# First time with smoke



## CBURKE (Jun 27, 2011)

I have always wanted to do this and I think it came out pretty well.

1.



Smoke by cburke.industries, on Flickr

2.



Smoke by cburke.industries, on Flickr

3.



Smoke by cburke.industries, on Flickr


And then I played with a little edit!



Self by cburke.industries, on Flickr




Smoke by cburke.industries, on Flickr


----------



## mishele (Jun 27, 2011)

Fun stuff!! I think I like #3 the best....=) Keep shooting!!!


----------



## Tomasko (Jun 27, 2011)

I think these are very good considering it's your 1st time with smoke!


----------



## CBURKE (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, it was a lot of fun to do something diff!


----------



## mgilvey (Jul 2, 2011)

Check out a friend's smokey pix. Ask him questions if you like. http://RealityDefined.com/


----------



## CBURKE (Jul 2, 2011)

wow thank you, he has some really cool stuff!


----------



## stephanieclark (Jul 5, 2011)

It's so clean looking, no noise. I tried to photograph smoke twice and failed. All the photos were a hazy mess, too much noise. Just blah. Good job! What was your set up like?


----------



## Liamsford (Jul 7, 2011)

These are awesome.. What were your settings for #1?


----------



## CBURKE (Jul 7, 2011)

I use a Canon 20D with an 18-55mm kit lens. I was on an f5.6 at 1/100. You want to use a black back drop. A shirt, jacket or whatever you can find. You want the flash to hit the smoke from the back side so it does not show the back ground. You will also need to set the focus by looking at the tip of the incent and then taking it off Auto after you have set it. The auto will not focus on smoke. You can also set it on tungsten and you will get the blue effect.

Have fun!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 25, 2011)

Did you get high?

I like #3 best as well.


----------



## jgooz (Jul 26, 2011)

these are great! love it!


----------



## CBURKE (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.. lol


----------



## RUMANDRAMEN (Aug 3, 2011)

Reminds me of fruit by the foot and power rangers. I love the 90's.................................


----------



## PhotoFinish (Aug 4, 2011)

That's some really good stuff for a first attempt. I like it alot, it's all about funky blue smoke!


----------



## moeglydesign (Aug 23, 2011)

This is great! How do you adjust the colors to make them like this?


----------

